# Comment changer un des disques Fusion Drive



## mixachu (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je pense avoir une idée sur la question mais avant de me lancer j'en appelle à vos avis éclairés.

J'ai un MBP13" début 2011 I5@2,3ghz + 16Go Ram. SSD interne Vertex3 240Go + HDD origine 320Go (DVD viré pour installer un berceau SSD)

Il y a de ça quelques années (à la sortie de Fusion Drive en fait) j'ai assemblé les deux en"home made" Fusion Drive. Cependant, aujourd'hui la capacité totale est trop juste et j'ai commandé un HDD 1To@7200rpm afin de doubler la capacité actuelle. 

Mais voilà, j'en suis là, le tournevis dans une main et les gouttes qui coulent sur le front. 

Dans mon idée, voici le process de maj que je comptais faire :
- Sauvegarde Time Machine intégrale
- Démontage hardware + échange des 2 HDD
- Installation OSX
- remontage d'un nouveau Fusion Drive
- rinstallation depuis Time Machine. 

J'ai Bon? 

Merci à ceux qui perdront du temps à répondre à ce post qui semblera bien anodin à comparer des posts Hackintosh...

Bonne journée/soirée/nuit


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

Tu met la création du Fusion Drive avant l'install d'OS X et t'es bon.


----------



## mixachu (9 Octobre 2014)

Heu oui, effectivement ça paraît assez logique... Merci d'avoir levé ce lièvre ;-)

J'ajouterais même, avant tout cela :
- imprimer le pas à pas pour créer le "home made fusion drive"

Je vais me lancer la dedans ce weekend et viendrais ensuite passer la discussion en "résolu"

Merci encore une fois.


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

Si t'a besoin n'hésite pas.


----------



## rbart (15 Octobre 2014)

Autre possibilité plus rapide, cloner ton disque, installer ton nouveau disque, boot sur ton clone, recréer le nouveau volume FD,  et clonage vers le nouveau volume FD.
Déjà testé et approuvé plusieurs fois.

Avec CCC, c'est impec


----------



## gbtozz (29 Novembre 2014)

mixachu a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je pense avoir une idée sur la question mais avant de me lancer j'en appelle à vos avis éclairés.
> 
> ...



Salut, je pense que tu déjà installé ton nouveau disque dur mais juste pour information et surtout pour ceux qui sont dans la même situation que toi, voici une astuce que j'ai découverte :

Pour tous ceux qui ont un Fusion Drive opérationnel et qui désirent changer le disque dur seulement, il suffit de suivre ces étapes :

- sauvegarde Time Machine complète 
- installation du nouveau disque dur, en lieu et place de l'ancien 
- démarrage sur clé usb bootable en appuyant sur la touche "option" (ou en mode recovery en appuyant sur les touches "control" et "C") 
- ouvrir Utilitaire de disque qui vous propose directement de réparer le disque Fusion Drive. Une fois réparé, quitter Utilitaire de disque 
- sélectionner "restorer depuis Time Machine" et suivez les instructions. 

Apple a pensé à tout !


----------



## RubenF (29 Novembre 2014)

gbtozz a dit:


> Salut, je pense que tu déjà installé ton nouveau disque dur mais juste pour information et surtout pour ceux qui sont dans la même situation que toi, voici une astuce que j'ai découverte :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu es sur que ça fonctionne car les deux disques sont en RAID 0 et normalement il faudrait les formater afin que l'autre disque puisse se pairer.. 


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gbtozz (29 Novembre 2014)

Utilitaire de disque reconnaît apparemment le SSD comme le disque Fusion Drive et le nouveau disque dur, non formaté. 
Il dit qu'il y a une erreur et propose de la réparer en fusionnant à nouveau les deux disques. 
Dans l'opération il formate les deux disques et crée le groupe logique sans avoir besoin de repasser par le Terminal. 

Je suis sûr que ça fonctionne pour avoir fait cette manip sur mon Mac Mini.


----------



## RubenF (29 Novembre 2014)

Merci de la précision, c'est toujours bon à savoir


----------



## gbtozz (7 Décembre 2014)

J'ai créé un tutoriel sur Macbidouille pour ceux qui sont intéressés. 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=385998


----------

